# Ploesti raid footage in color



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zk5YeOjYVw_


----------



## gwalch (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice find. Music is pretty ordinary but that is why we have a mute button!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2011)

A lot of the old footage is without sound, and that guy always puts something like that for a soundtrack, which is easy enough to mute.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 13, 2011)

Some good stuff there, but, IMHO would have been better without much of the commonly seen stock footage.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool find! Agree CR.


----------

